# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  слингопенсия?

## Домик в деревне

Я тут поймала себя на мысли, что ношу своего ребенка в слинге все реже и реже. Ему уже год и 5 месяцев и он весит 12,5 кг. Ношу в тех случаях, когда он уже прошел приличное расстояние сам, а потом устал и просится на ручки, ну и когда иду по своим делам (в гости, на почту), что случается достаточно редко (пару раз в неделю). Еще ношу дома, когда ноет, когда зубы режутся или нужно воспользоваться пылесосом. 
Очень скучаю по временам, когда он мирно дрых у груди в уютном коконе. 
Как у вас происходил уход на слингопенсию? В каком возрасте ребенок перестал испытывать потребность в том, чтобы его поносили на ручках?

----------


## котенок

почти вышла на слингопенсию, использую если кудато надо очень далеко и побыстрей. ребетенок  если видит,что я заматываю слинг, тутже лезит устроитися поудобней

----------


## Домик в деревне

котенок, а дома уже совсем не носите?

----------


## котенок

сама бегает, нам уже два года

----------


## kazangi

У нас похоже тоже слингопенсия. Произошло все резко - в один прекрасный день дочь отказалась залезать в слинг. На ручках - да, но в слинг - нет. "не в синг, не в синг, на учках..." Для меня это трагедия, т.к. ношу часто. Почему так произошло, не понимаю...

----------


## Амина

Мой старший (3,4) и сейчас бы с удовольствием посидел в слинге и в рюкзаче. Другой вопрос - он туда не влезает))) Больше метра детинушка вымахал))) А младший самостоятельный от природы)  И ограничение передвижения не любит) В сск, Амаэру сидит не больше 10-15 минут... Но я его носила всегда только в слинге, коляски у нас не было. Думаю, он "наносился"))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Отличный пример, когда потребность удовлетворена, и больше не надо. =)  :Слингомама: 

У меня есть знакомая, живет в нашем доме, которая прям с рождения откладывала ребенка в отдельную кроватку и слинги у них "не пошли", у них же, к сожалению, и кормление было только месяц. Но, сейчас ребенок просек, что на ручки можно выпроситься криком и все время требует.

----------

